# European claiming Social welfare!!



## frenchconnec (2 Nov 2008)

Ill try to keep this as brief as possible and any assistance would be great.

I have a friend who is a french national he is 65 and lived in ireland for 9 years in 80's. He was married to irish woman and had 2 childeren both irish nationals, now both living in ireland also. As a result of his family connectiosn he is looking to move to ireland. He is ona state pension in france and will need to claim scial assistance in Ireland to survive.

Can anyone tell me where he would start his application and would he be likely to receive support in less than 2 years? 
As i have read that all Eu citizens now must be resident in teh country for 2 years before they can claim assitance. Do they make exceptions and grant this before 2 years?


----------



## Sue Ellen (2 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Welcome to AAM.

I have no knowledge of this area of assistance whatsoever but having a quick look at www.citizensinformation.ie provides information on non-contributory state pension.  It would appear that the habitual residence criteria would need to be met also.

Hopefully others here can confirm if any of the above information is relevant to your friend.


----------



## Black Sheep (2 Nov 2008)

If he worked in Ireland for 9 years while living here he may be entitled to a *part* Contributory State Pension which is payable at age 66 to people who have sufficient PRSI payments. Therefore he should apply 6 months in advance of his 66th birthday. By the way if he is entitled to a Contributory Pension it can be paid to him either in Ireland or whatever country he lives in at that time. 
You can download application from welfare.ie or pick it up at any SW office.

Non Contributory Pension would probably involve the Habitual Residence Condition so therefore it is important to try the Contributory route first.

Perhaps more details regarding precisely how long he worked and payment of PRSI might help


----------



## CharlieR (10 Nov 2008)

How would I fair as I worked in the UK for 16 years and hopefully then in Ireland for 20 years.

Would I be entitled to a pension?

Cheers


Charlie


----------



## Black Sheep (10 Nov 2008)

The likelyhood is that you would be entitled to a part pension in both Ireland and UK. The UK usually offer the option to continue payments to improve your pension and it may be worth at least looking at that option. Depending on how long it is since you worked in UK and how close to pension age it may be a good option

With 20 years work in Ireland you may be entitled to *up* to a 98% pension.


----------



## CharlieR (11 Nov 2008)

Cheers for that.

Charlie


----------

